# Brosh Kevlar Riding Suit Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

All

Looking for a lightweight, super-breathable riding suit that won't break the bank? Tune in to see how Brosh's new Kevlar-infused Optimal Jacket and Motorcycle Cargo Riding Pants held up over my 4,000 mile summer commuting road test!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so9XJBXsEEc

-MKL


----------

